# Resident Evil 6 (Trailer)



## Azyiu (Jan 20, 2012)

The first official Resident Evil 6 trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_bGpe9qE8&feature=share

Just checked out the trailer, and I am excited about it already. It looks like they somehow managed to put all the good elements from RE3, 4 and 5 into this one for a change... hand-to-hand combat, gun fights, aggressive zombies, Las Plagas, Chris, Leon, and who appear to be Ingrid Hunningan from RE4, and Rebecca Chamber from RE Zero?! Wow! Best of all, part of the game takes place in Hong Kong?! Really?


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 20, 2012)

Welp. Time to go get a new PS3.

and stock up on green, blue, and red herbs.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally, I can run and shoot things.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 20, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> Welp. Time to go get a new PS3.
> 
> and stock up on green, blue, and red herbs.


Why get a new PS3? It will be on Xbox as well. Unless you only have a PS3 and it is currently broken.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> Welp. Time to go get a new PS3.
> 
> and stock up on green, *yellow*, and red herbs.



Maybe?


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 20, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> Why get a new PS3? It will be on Xbox as well. Unless you only have a PS3 and it is currently broken.


Nothing on Xbox I want to play. My PS3 broke 2 weeks after MW2 came out.

I keep it old school with Resident Evil. (even though I have a Dreamcast so I could play Code Veronica, before X was out on PS2)


Adam Of Angels said:


> Maybe?


I keep it old school, son.


Red, Blue, Green.

I don't even think I bothered with yellow herbs in RE5, can't even remember using them. The Yellow only increases max health, anyway.

http://residentevil.wikia.com/Herbs


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> I keep it old school, son.



Word


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 20, 2012)

This is badass! I cannot wait for this game to come out! I am glad they brought back Leon for another title. He is without a doubt my favorite character in the resident evil series.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 20, 2012)

always thought RE 5 woul be the end of the whole story arc and possibly a continuing series of RE (i don't mean the side games that came out) but this has def piqued my interest. def getting this


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I am in awe with everything that went on in the trailer, great characters, good graphics, interesting scenes and areas. This trailer makes the game look like it takes place all around the world, which means a lot of playing hours.

I so excite 

"Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy will not be alone in this new game. Both Chris and Leon will have unnamed partners of their own, teaming up in similar fashion to the Chris Redfield/Jessica Sherawat and Jill Valentine/Parker Luciani pairings in Resident Evil Revelations. 

"Sources tell us Chris and Leon will have seperate stories in the game that will eventually overlap in some capacity."

More info on RE6 here: http://ps3.ign.com/articles/121/1216867p1.html


----------



## kerska (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks pretty cool.

I'm also pretty stoked for Resident Evil:Operation Raccoon City. Looks like a nice blend of the usual with a bit more action/shooter going on. Plus a four player co-op campaign in the Resident Evil universe is going to pretty gnarly.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2012)

The president is infected.....shit just got real.

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 21, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> The president is infected.....shit just got real.
> 
> I can't wait for this game.



Oh yeah, and I am wondering if the lady who said 'it is all my fault' is actually Ashley? Either way, judging by the trailer the story should be quite intense in this one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Azyiu said:


> Oh yeah, and I am wondering if the lady who said 'it is all my fault' is actually Ashley? Either way, judging by the trailer the story should be quite intense in this one.



Since she showed up later, I'm guessing it is. That's what I thought at first when I heard that.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 22, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Since she showed up later, I'm guessing it is. That's what I thought at first when I heard that.



Oh top of all that, I am pretty sure there are Wesker sightings here and there. It looks like except for maybe Jill and Barry, pretty much all relevent characters from the series are in this one... am I right to guess this is a grand finale of the series? 

I mean, all good things much end, and they've been dragging this story since 1996! I really long for a grand finale and see the end of it all!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Azyiu said:


> Oh top of all that, I am pretty sure there are Wesker sightings here and there. It looks like except for maybe Jill and Barry, pretty much all relevent characters from the series are in this one... am I right to guess this is a grand finale of the series?
> 
> I mean, all good things much end, and they've been dragging this story since 1996! I really long for a grand finale and see the end of it all!



Wesker coming back wouldn't make much sense unless he was cloned. It does look like the end though. I don't see where they could take the story.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 22, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Wesker coming back wouldn't make much sense unless he was cloned. It does look like the end though. I don't see where they could take the story.



I do think Wesker has been cloned as early as in the original RE, and am just guessing the one who got killed by Tyrann was a cloned. I think those cloned ones have no 'super' power if you will, while he injected himself the super power virus sometime (story timeline) between the original RE and Code Veronica. Due to those failed attempts in getting the virus samples he wanted from RE4 and RE5, I guess he has enough and decided he should do it himself in RE6?


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2012)

Wesker is technically one of how many supposed "children" all with the same last name, so who knows if they all look alike and such. That to me is a terrifying concept, just a bunch of faceless soldiers with the same name, its a psychological aspect of war as to not allow for morale to increase etc... If Wesker is still around, then given how everything is tying together with Chris and Leon's paths crossing and everything else this'll probably be his finale as well as the series.

I mean, they infected the president for Christ's sake


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> I mean, they infected the president for Christ's sake



Nothing is off limits anymore. It's about to get hardcore. Looks like umbrella is just sending the virus into huge urban areas.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Nothing is off limits anymore. It's about to get hardcore. Looks like umbrella is just sending the virus into huge urban areas.



Exactly, which is why I think this one is gonna be the high note to end it on and others will probably agree that if noy, anything following it will probably be over-the-top and end the series leaving a bad taste in everyones mouth.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder if Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City will reveal anything about RE6. I'm loving the fact that they are releasing both of these games this year. Operation Raccoon City will surely get me pumped for RE6 in November.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> Exactly, which is why I think this one is gonna be the high note to end it on and others will probably agree that if noy, anything following it will probably be over-the-top and end the series leaving a bad taste in everyones mouth.


----------



## Tanoma (Jan 23, 2012)

I cant wait for this, its going to feel like forever until it finally comes out.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow this looks intense!


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 21, 2012)

Just picked up Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. I heard it got a bad review from IGN, but the game is pretty decent. The sweet part is how it links to Resident Evil 2, it's cool to see another side of the story, what goes on behind the scenes of the main plot.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 22, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Just picked up Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. I heard it got a bad review from IGN, but the game is pretty decent. The sweet part is how it links to Resident Evil 2, it's cool to see another side of the story, what goes on behind the scenes of the main plot.



Was thinking about getting this, but I picked Silent Hill HD Collection instead. Anyway, how's the single player mode? Or will it only be fun if you are playing with others?


----------



## Necris (Mar 22, 2012)

Azyiu said:


> Was thinking about getting this, but I picked Silent Hill HD Collection instead. Anyway, how's the single player mode?


I was going to get the Silent Hill HD Collection and then the 360 broke for the 4th and final time. 

More on topic the scene at about 1 minute in reminds me of something from 28 weeks later.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> I was going to get the Silent Hill HD Collection and then *the 360 broke for the 4th and final time*.
> 
> More on topic the scene at about 1 minute in reminds me of something from 28 weeks later.



No worries, sounds like now is the best time to go get a PS3!


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 22, 2012)

Azyiu said:


> Was thinking about getting this, but I picked Silent Hill HD Collection instead. Anyway, how's the single player mode? Or will it only be fun if you are playing with others?



The reviews were pretty dead on; it's a less than average game (I think it's decent, but i'm sure most will find it to be less than average). I've been playing single player mode so far and the AI's on your team are an nuisance, I wish I could remove them. They get in the way of your shots, don't heal you, and run into rooms full of enemies/zombies. The characters you play as are a little lame and the variety in game play (like different areas, weapons, abilities) is quite limited. Besides that, it's just fun to play. I didn't expect to have a full fledged game with a bunch of possibilities, just something simple.

I have yet to play online so I can't comment on that, but I know this game is intended to be played with other people. It's a team up game where you just shoot the shit out of zombies and beat enemies up. I wasn't expecting any sort of thriller or suspense, I know that's for the main Resident Evil games 

Not worth the full price, but still something to check out if you're a Resident Evil fan.

EDIT: Put down a deposit for RE6 

Now, the long wait to November begins...but having The Walking Dead and RE6 coming around the same time will be quite the zombie fest!


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 30, 2012)

^--- Pretty much spot on. This game is pretty shitty to be honest, it is just not made very well. It is moderately fun if you have three or four players playing the campaign on professional, but other than that, it is DEFINITELY not worth $60. Honestly the biggest disappointment in games yet this year.

Slant Six Games even commented on all the bad reviews of it saying "We do not care what the reviewers say one way or the other. We completed our contractible obligation to Capcom and we could care less what reviews say." That is not a 100% direct quote, but not far off. Basically this tells me they do not care about the quality of their games, so therefore I will never spend a cent on their shit ever again. Good luck Slant Shit Games, I do not see your studio being around much longer or getting any contracts from big publishers in the near future, or if ever again with that attitude.

As for RE6, as long as it is fairly similar in play style to Re5, I will be very happy. The versus modes were pretty blah, but the rest was sweet-ass-sweet!


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmm, another person complaining about Slant Six Games. I never looked into them as being the reason why this RE game is sub par, but I have heard that this RE game is a total rip off of SOCOM (I guess that's another game made by Slant Six?). 

In any case, if it's true that they just took the format of this SOCOM game and applied it to RE Operation Raccoon City (I haven't looked into it), then I'd more than likely stay away from their games also.


----------



## MFB (Mar 31, 2012)

RE ripping off SOCOM? They're two TOTALLY different genres 

Edit : Uh, guys this thread is for Resident Evil 6 not Raccoon City which has it's own thread. Any complaints about that should probably be directed there instead of putting stuff in here like "This is a less than average game" considering it's not even out yet


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 2, 2012)

i can't wait for this game WOOOO ZOMBIES ARE BACK  its awesome how its supposed to be a blend of action and horror


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

I jsut completed ORC and it really got me stoked for this game. I need another Resident Evil in my life. I got kinda turned off by RE4, but RE5 was good.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 3, 2012)

MFB said:


> RE ripping off SOCOM? They're two TOTALLY different genres
> 
> Edit : Uh, guys this thread is for Resident Evil 6 not Raccoon City which has it's own thread. Any complaints about that should probably be directed there instead of putting stuff in here like "This is a less than average game" considering it's not even out yet



In terms of what each game is known for, they are obviously different. RE ORC isn't the typical ol' Resident Evil game though, so the format of gameplay can possibly be the same. Like I said, I haven't looked into it, but it's a possibility that I hope isn't true. I also didn't find a thread for RE ORC, but I doubt it's worthy of it's own thread anyways.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if I've ever been this excited for a video game in my life 

There was just too much that went on throughout this video. 

And the way the video ended?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely still excited for this.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 10, 2012)

This may come as a positive for some (it is for me), all 3 stories will have a co-op partner, allowing for two players to play together in story mode.

Here's a good read on what the new trailer entails:

Resident Evil 6: Enter the Darkness - Xbox 360 Preview at IGN

Leon and Chris in the same game, returning the horror element to the series, making an earlier release date, drop in and out Co-op, bringing Ada and Sherry back into the picture, and continuing the bloodline of Wesker...oh man.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 11, 2012)

When I saw this picture...







...I thought, "I don't know what's going on here, but fuck yes."


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 11, 2012)

Also, the most important thing of all is, what can we expect from Mercenary Mode this time around?


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 11, 2012)

wow they actually pushed a game forward instead of backwards  
from november 20th to october 2nd

also yay for co-op me and my cousin beat RE5 to death so this should be fun


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 12, 2012)

for christ say, what the hell happened to barry burton and rebecca chambers, they haven't been seen since the earliest games in the series


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 12, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> for christ say, what the hell happened to barry burton and rebecca chambers, they haven't been seen since the earliest games in the series



Depending on which choice from RE1 Capcom took as canon, they could both be very, very dead.

Besides, Barry just wouldn't be the same without being a fucking clod and saying the dumbest shit ever put into a script.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 13, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Depending on which choice from RE1 Capcom took as canon, they could both be very, very dead.
> 
> Besides, Barry just wouldn't be the same without being a fucking clod and saying the dumbest shit ever put into a script.



Choices in consideration Rebecca could def be dead, barry on the other hand is the one that saves you at the end of RE3, then really nothing after that, and the cruise ship piece of shit game doesn't count

oh well, either way i'm stoked to play this game, i wonder if this is the mysterious 3rd organization wesker was working for (not Tricell) that is the antagaonis that releases the virus, has to be seeing as Ada Wong is involved


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the woman trying to get Wesker's son's blood Ada? I figured she might be.


----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME (Apr 14, 2012)

CAPCOM says there is already one day 1 DLC for it


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2012)

After watching the newest video : FUCK YEAH


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2012)

LOSTxxTHExxGAME said:


> CAPCOM says there is already one day 1 DLC for it



Urgh why the hell are they doing this nowadays? It's a blatant con.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 15, 2012)

A good read to see what each retailer offers in the pre-order:

Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 17, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> Choices in consideration Rebecca could def be dead, barry on the other hand is the one that saves you at the end of RE3, then really nothing after that, and the cruise ship piece of shit game doesn't count
> 
> oh well, either way i'm stoked to play this game, i wonder if this is the mysterious 3rd organization wesker was working for (not Tricell) that is the antagaonis that releases the virus, has to be seeing as Ada Wong is involved



I've never played through 3, so that explains that.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 17, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I've never played through 3, so that explains that.



Don't blame you for not playing through it, aside from the Nemesis, the rest of the game was pretty same old same old


----------

